# Issue with variable effort steering?



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

welcome to mysterious steering problem. I had the problem the other week and lasted about 5 days. Since then it has returned to normal so I know I am wasting my time bringing it to the dealer. GM should be taking this serious as it is a major safety hazard. I think a lot more people will start having this issue as they put some miles on their cars. how many miles do you have?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4413-steering-issue.html


----------



## zenaloha (Jun 20, 2011)

I've got just over 10,000 miles on it. Didn't notice the issue until about 10 days ago, but it definitely hasn't gone away yet. I don't seem to notice it if I'm only going a short distance on the highway, but on days my commute is > 45 miles (2-3 days per wk) I definitely feel it. Hope they figure this one out soon. I agree it feels like a pretty major safety hazard.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

You guys are starting to scare me into thinking I bought the wrong car, with all these issues popping up...:banghead:


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Honestly, I would trade it in tomorrow if I didn't have to dish out at least 6 grand for another car. I do like the car but I don't think its capable of being the work horse I need it to be. I put 25 k a year on my car. Maybe after I get the glitches worked out it will prove me wrong. Time 
will tell! 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## 2dtbird (May 3, 2011)

same issue here after about 30 mile drive, I have over 17k on my 2011 RS model.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Same issues... 2011 Cruze ECO... mine comes and goes over time however.... 14,000 on cluster...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

This is in no way " normal "


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

my car is in shop now to change or add some steering parts to fix this problem, i will let you know how it works out


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Mines been doing it for a month already, gm couldn't replicate. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there is a TSB about this. Something about a thrust washer.


----------



## zenaloha (Jun 20, 2011)

The TSB for the thrust washer is for the steering wheel adjustment lever sticking. It's from July 2011 - P10462. The problem here isn't the adjustment lever sticking, it's the whole steering wheel sticking. Not sure changing the thrust washer will fix this, but Cruzeman has his in the shop to have the thrust washer replaced so we'll have to see if that does the trick.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I should be picking the car up today, I gave them a list of issues to address. Dealer just waiting for the little hose that I believe attaches to thermostat. The rubber cover that goes over that hose fell off. 
Probably won't know for awhile if steering is fixed because the problem would come and go. On a side note they gave me a forrester rental. The powertrain seems nice but the interior feels very cheap compared to the Cruze.
sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Any updates?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using AutoGuide App


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Xenocamry said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using AutoGuide App


they changed the parts that is listed on a tsb ( i cant remember what it is now) and i havent had the problem since BUT the car now has less road feel then before.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

k...so what does the prob feel like?...mine seems to never have the probs others do...my steering is always straight and fine..no changes or anything..and i feel whats happinging with the car and road the whole time...other than the weird sound that the a/c compressor does,,that will be replaced some time...and me thinking that the right front susppention makes more of a "bump" noise than the right....my car is doing pretty good..it seems to be getting better with each mile i put on it...and im in no way easy with it...esp after playing forza for a while..lol.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Well the steering problem came back today and I'm sick of smelling antifreeze when the heater is on and when i park in garage. My POS is going back to the shop and I refuse to take it back until they replace rack and actually fix the antifreeze leak. I will not take could not duplicate anymore!:angry::angry:

O and my rear suspension creaks like an old rocking chair.


----------



## philscruze (Dec 16, 2011)

I have the same problem with my 2011 rs cruze, 14,000 miles 40 miles a day, it is scary to drive on icy roads, constantly trying to correct the steering, brought it to the dealer and they said they could not duplicate the problem, they could not bring up any codes.


----------



## seshultz62 (Feb 18, 2012)

Having same issue with my 2011 Chevy Cruze steering. Kept telling my husband feels like it's sticking. He finally drove it last night and said it was very annoying and not right. Finally...now going to take it to dealer and they better not tell me they can't find anything! Little scary reading all these posts here. Otherwise, love the cruze. Have less than 7000 miles on it and will have it a year in March. Noticed no one else has posted since dec of last year. Wondering if I will get any replies on this. Hopefully, doing this right...if not apology as new to forum. Thanks.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I haven't had he problem since they changed the rack out. I have a feeling it may take you a couple of trips before they will swap it out. Good luck!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Anybody have this problem on a 2012 model?


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I noticed this for the first time yesterday. Only lasted for part of my trip.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

seshultz62 said:


> Having same issue with my 2011 Chevy Cruze steering. Kept telling my husband feels like it's sticking. He finally drove it last night and said it was very annoying and not right. Finally...now going to take it to dealer and they better not tell me they can't find anything! Little scary reading all these posts here. Otherwise, love the cruze. Have less than 7000 miles on it and will have it a year in March. Noticed no one else has posted since dec of last year. Wondering if I will get any replies on this. Hopefully, doing this right...if not apology as new to forum. Thanks.



seshultz62,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your steering. I would like you to keep me updated on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## zenaloha (Jun 20, 2011)

I had the rack on mine replaced ~2 weeks ago and haven't noticed the problem since then either. The service rep at the dealership told me their tech called GM Tech Support and was told they're aware of the issue and believe that replacing the rack is the solution. So, it sounds like the folks at GM are aware of the problem and the knowledge of a solution is starting to trickle down to the dealerships.


----------



## RSC17 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am on a road trip to New Orleans from Cleveland and the steering feels like there is no neutral when going straight. You are constantly trying to keep it going straight. The car has 1500 miles on it right now. Is this similar to anyones elses symptoms?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

RSC17 said:


> I am on a road trip to New Orleans from Cleveland and the steering feels like there is no neutral when going straight. You are constantly trying to keep it going straight. The car has 1500 miles on it right now. Is this similar to anyones elses symptoms?


It takes some getting used to, especially if the car you drove before was old and had worn bushings, a worn steering rack, and perhaps a worn steering shaft. This will feel razor sharp by comparison, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

RSC17 said:


> I am on a road trip to New Orleans from Cleveland and the steering feels like there is no neutral when going straight. You are constantly trying to keep it going straight. The car has 1500 miles on it right now. Is this similar to anyones elses symptoms?


If the steering doesn't center when driving a straight line, then there is probably a mechanical issue that needs to be looked at. That is true with steering system in cars.


----------



## ARsummit (Sep 6, 2011)

same problem here. its at the dealership now again to try and fix the problem. i would say this is pretty dangerous considering it could potentially cause some oversteer in slippery conditions. i got the same response as an earlier poster did on my first time in the service center. they said they called gm and were told there was no report on it as of yet. well it bothered me so much that i brought it back again. im hoping for results this time.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

ARsummit said:


> same problem here. its at the dealership now again to try and fix the problem. i would say this is pretty dangerous considering it could potentially cause some oversteer in slippery conditions. i got the same response as an earlier poster did on my first time in the service center. they said they called gm and were told there was no report on it as of yet. well it bothered me so much that i brought it back again. im hoping for results this time.


You need a new rack period, but who knows how long the new rack will last before same thing happens.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ARsummit said:


> same problem here. its at the dealership now again to try and fix the problem. i would say this is pretty dangerous considering it could potentially cause some oversteer in slippery conditions. i got the same response as an earlier poster did on my first time in the service center. they said they called gm and were told there was no report on it as of yet. well it bothered me so much that i brought it back again. im hoping for results this time.



ARsummit,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your appointment with your dealership. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## johottamamma (Feb 7, 2012)

I read about it a bit and it says that the variable effort steering can be adjusted, there are 3 settings that it can be set to. It increases the drivers effort that they put into steering as the speed increases, this is why it is only when you go over 50 mph that it happens. See if the dealer can adjust the settings to one of the 3 settings.


----------



## ARsummit (Sep 6, 2011)

actually mine would do it anytime the steering wheel was held in the same position for a few seconds, regardless of the speed. it felt like it would be in a notch or like you were driving in a road that was badly grooved. the steering wheel just felt stuck and took considerably more effort to "break out" of the groove. BUT....i just picked it up from the dealership and they have fixed it. I was told that the service tech got in and drove it (at my request) and felt what i was talking about right away. they replaced the steering gear and realligned the wheels and said they reset or set all sorts of sensors and anyways it drives wonderful now. Very impressed with Bale Chevrolet for handling it well and treating me well. I was given a rental car (free of charge) for the 1.5 days that they spent on my vehicle and was treated as a great customer and to me that is how you make customers for the long term. treat them well when they buy and continue the good service afterwards. i am also very impressed with the chevy csr on this site, Stacy, and the responses that i am seeing to people. very nice work, keep it up. and btw the squeak that i was getting in the inside from my steering wheel is now gone as well. someone had posted about this in another thread.


----------



## DoubleK (Mar 15, 2012)

Just want to "second" that. Exact same problem, sometime alarming at highway speed the way steering sticks. I'm concerned that it will easily cause an overcorrection esp. on wet or icy roads. Took it to Koepp Chevrolet in LaVernia TX where I bought it. They agreed it sticks but says "that's they way it's designed." (because they drove a new one from the lot and says it does the same thing). I'm also experiencing the antifreeze smell with the heater on-seems intermittant though. But at times it is very strong...to the point that I'll get a headache and need to open a window. Again Koepp could find nothing wrong.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

DoubleK said:


> Just want to "second" that. Exact same problem, sometime alarming at highway speed the way steering sticks. I'm concerned that it will easily cause an overcorrection esp. on wet or icy roads. Took it to Koepp Chevrolet in LaVernia TX where I bought it. They agreed it sticks but says "that's they way it's designed." (because they drove a new one from the lot and says it does the same thing). I'm also experiencing the antifreeze smell with the heater on-seems intermittant though. But at times it is very strong...to the point that I'll get a headache and need to open a window. Again Koepp could find nothing wrong.


I think there will be a recall in the future for the coolant smell and possibly for the sticky steering once they find out why it's happening which as of now they are clueless.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Dropped the Cruze at the dealer for the 3rd time with the complaint that the steering "sticks" after 15 minutes or so of driving. A manager got involved this time. I received a call his AM stating problem confirmed and a new steering gear ordered. They said the part number was superseded so hopefully it has been redesigned. They also said there was a bulletin sent to dealers around mid February regarding this concern. So, new rack gear is ordered.

While it is there I mentioned the odor when the heater is on for more than 15 minutes or so. Low and behold, there was a bulletin on that also stating that GM engineering is working on a fix. It mentioned this was for Cruze's with no internal or external coolant leaks.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Acknowledge a potentially dangerous steering problem with no correction available? If they did that then they might as well set aside about a third of the display lot for the lemons that the customer's lawyers will be dropping off. 

They bought time at the expense of the local dealers reputation to fix it right the first time. Enough time to come out with a new steering rack in this case.

Do you think GM is the only one that does this? I sure don't.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

upstater said:


> Dropped the Cruze at the dealer for the 3rd time with the complaint that the steering "sticks" after 15 minutes or so of driving. A manager got involved this time. I received a call his AM stating problem confirmed and a new steering gear ordered. They said the part number was superseded so hopefully it has been redesigned. They also said there was a bulletin sent to dealers around mid February regarding this concern. So, new rack gear is ordered.
> 
> While it is there I mentioned the odor when the heater is on for more than 15 minutes or so. Low and behold, there was a bulletin on that also stating that GM engineering is working on a fix. It mentioned this was for Cruze's with no internal or external coolant leaks.




upstater,
I would like to apologize for the issues you have experienced with your Cruze. I am happy to hear that your dealer is taking care of these issues for you. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of these issues. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

I did PM you 3/19 9:43 AM asking if there were any bulletins on this. No response.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

izzyizz said:


> Hello Stacy Chevrolet Customer service, I'm having the same issue with the steering wheel sticking. When I tried to make an appointment with Elkins Chevrolet 401 Route 73 South · Marlton, NJ 08053 they didn’t seem to concerned about it. What advice would you give me and others facing this problem on how to deal with the dealers who say they don’t know of a fix or they cannot duplicate? :question:
> Thanks



izzyizz,
I understand your frustration with this issue. If your dealer is unable to replicate this and you feel there is something wrong with your vehicle; I would suggest that you take your vehicle into another dealership and have them look into this for you. I would like you to keep me updated on this. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

upstater said:


> I did PM you 3/19 9:43 AM asking if there were any bulletins on this. No response.



upstater,
I am sorry for the delayed response. I did send you a PM.
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> izzyizz,
> I understand your frustration with this issue. If your dealer is unable to replicate this and you feel there is something wrong with your vehicle; I would suggest that you take your vehicle into another dealership and have them look into this for you. I would like you to keep me updated on this. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


[h=3]Stacy any way you could see if this is related to the problem?

2011 Chevrolet Cruze TSBs
STEERING:LINKAGES[/h]


*Date Reported* MAY 01 2011
*NHTSA Reference* #10038705
*TSB Reference* #PI-0462
*Description:* GM: THE STEERING WHEEL ADJUSTMENT IS BINDING OR STICKING. THIS IS CAUSED BY THE STEERING WHEEL LEVER ADJUSTMENT NUT TIGHTENING. *RM


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Unfortunately we do not have information regarding TSBs. I would recommend contacting your local dealer for more information on bulletins. Thank you.

Tricia, Chevrolet Customer Service (filling in for Stacy).


----------



## DoubleK (Mar 15, 2012)

If someone hears more from GM on this please post it. I have the same issue with the burning antifreeze odor when using the heater. Today I noticed the same odor when I used my windshield washer (the fluid also contains antifreeze). The heater was not on but the same odor entered the cabin. I can't see how that would get into the cabin other than the fluid leaking into the heat/ac ducting from the cowling and dripping onto the heater coil.


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

upstater said:


> Dropped the Cruze at the dealer for the 3rd time with the complaint that the steering "sticks" after 15 minutes or so of driving. A manager got involved this time. I received a call his AM stating problem confirmed and a new steering gear ordered. They said the part number was superseded so hopefully it has been redesigned. They also said there was a bulletin sent to dealers around mid February regarding this concern. So, new rack gear is ordered.
> 
> While it is there I mentioned the odor when the heater is on for more than 15 minutes or so. Low and behold, there was a bulletin on that also stating that GM engineering is working on a fix. It mentioned this was for Cruze's with no internal or external coolant leaks.


Okay so I got the Cruze back with new part installed (part #13372109 power steering gear assembly) and so far after a long drive no sticky steering wheel. Didn’t have to fight with the dealer at all they called me back and told me they contacted GM tech assist and were instructed to replace the power steering gear assembly. Mind you there are no bulletins for this issue they must call GM to find out about this. Now I’m just guessing but I think the reason I didn’t have such a hard time with them is because of all of the complaints to GM and the dealers about this problem before my complaint. 
So I guess the more complaints about an issue to GM the faster they take action on it.
Also a BIG shout out to upstate for all of his help :eusa_clap:


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...and, shouldn't we also steer some "*KUDOS*" to *Stacy* for her intermediary support by getting customers-with-problems in "contact" with the '*right*' people at GM...don't you think?
> 
> _"...*Thank You, Stacy*..."_


Yes, if she helped you then you should, however all Stacy told me was “_If your dealeris unable to replicate this and you feel there is something wrong with your vehicle; I would suggest that you take your vehicle into another dealership and have them look into this for you.”_
That was not any help to me and I was not trying to disrespect her at all or you. Her name was not mentioned in my post.


----------



## Big Iron (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks zenaloha and other posters for sharing information. I printed this thread and took it to my dealer and they were able to fix the problem. I took my 2011 ECO in the first time in November 2011 and they were "unable to duplicate." This time the dealership called GM for guidance and were instructed to replace the "steering rack and motor assembly." The also did a front end alignment. They kept the car 4 days and test drove it for 150 miles. I've driven the car 1,000 miles since the repair and all appears to be fine. For the benefit of others, my steering problem started at 11,000 miles and has been fixed at 18,900 miles.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Big Iron said:


> Thanks zenaloha and other posters for sharing information. I printed this thread and took it to my dealer and they were able to fix the problem. I took my 2011 ECO in the first time in November 2011 and they were "unable to duplicate." This time the dealership called GM for guidance and were instructed to replace the "steering rack and motor assembly." The also did a front end alignment. They kept the car 4 days and test drove it for 150 miles. I've driven the car 1,000 miles since the repair and all appears to be fine. For the benefit of others, my steering problem started at 11,000 miles and has been fixed at 18,900 miles.


I hope they compensated you for the gas used in that 150 miles. 

Either way, glad to hear you got it fixed.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Big Iron said:


> Thanks zenaloha and other posters for sharing information. I printed this thread and took it to my dealer and they were able to fix the problem. I took my 2011 ECO in the first time in November 2011 and they were "unable to duplicate." This time the dealership called GM for guidance and were instructed to replace the "steering rack and motor assembly." The also did a front end alignment. They kept the car 4 days and test drove it for 150 miles. I've driven the car 1,000 miles since the repair and all appears to be fine. For the benefit of others, my steering problem started at 11,000 miles and has been fixed at 18,900 miles.



Big Iron,
I am very happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue fixed for you!! If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## redthunder2011 (Apr 30, 2012)

My Cruze started doing this some time ago. Seems to do it at highway speeds and like a previous post when just holding the wheel in one spot for a while. Took it to the dealer and got the could not duplicate answer. Mine just started dripping oil now too ! Is there an official fix to the steering problem ?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

redthunder2011 said:


> My Cruze started doing this some time ago. Seems to do it at highway speeds and like a previous post when just holding the wheel in one spot for a while. Took it to the dealer and got the could not duplicate answer. Mine just started dripping oil now too ! Is there an official fix to the steering problem ?




redthunder2011,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would suggest that you take your vehicle back into your dealership and have them look into this for you. If you would like for me to contact your dealership please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN, dealership and the days and times that you are available. Either way, I would like you to keep me posted. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## redthunder2011 (Apr 30, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> redthunder2011,
> I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would suggest that you take your vehicle back into your dealership and have them look into this for you. If you would like for me to contact your dealership please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN, dealership and the days and times that you are available. Either way, I would like you to keep me posted. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy, I did PM you and want to thank you for your help. Look forward to hearing from you and hope my issues will get solved with this dealer visit !


----------



## cuffs054 (Jul 11, 2011)

I've got the steering issue also. Thought it was just me, but guess not. It is only apparent after prolonged driving at highway speeds. Time for a dealer appt.


----------



## redthunder2011 (Apr 30, 2012)

cuffs054 said:


> I've got the steering issue also. Thought it was just me, but guess not. It is only apparent after prolonged driving at highway speeds. Time for a dealer appt.


Mine is at the dealer now three days. They are replacing the steering rack, motor assembly. Also had an oil leak and they are replacing the axle seal ! Hope to get it back today ! I'll let all know the result !


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cuffs054 said:


> I've got the steering issue also. Thought it was just me, but guess not. It is only apparent after prolonged driving at highway speeds. Time for a dealer appt.




cuffs054,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this for you. If you would like me to contact your dealer and set up an appointment up for you please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN and the days and times that you are available. Either way, please keep me posted. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

redthunder2011 said:


> Mine is at the dealer now three days. They are replacing the steering rack, motor assembly. Also had an oil leak and they are replacing the axle seal ! Hope to get it back today ! I'll let all know the result !




redthunder2011,
I am happy to hear that you are getting this issue taken care of. Please keep me posted. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ga82832 (Aug 22, 2012)

All : I have the same problem, but my dealership (Gates, Martinsville Ind )says they can't find a problem and says if no codes pop up they cannot do anything. They also said they called GM techs and had no answers for them. So here is the deal, the manager told me if no codes pop up they cannot replace anything, because it will come out of there pocket.  I told the manager about this site and all the people that are having this problem, but he said his hands are tied. So I guess I will have to live with this problem. If anything happens to my family or this causes a wreck, you can bet my attorney will be contacting someone. This is crazy.....don't understand why GM isn't doing something with all these complaints.......


----------



## ga82832 (Aug 22, 2012)

I might add my car is a 2011 and only has 30k miles on it.


----------



## ga82832 (Aug 22, 2012)

well, picked my car after two days of service and the service guys said they documented my service request and gave me a copy for my records and put it in the glove box. When I got home I decided to get the paper work out to see what all they wrote down. Wrong......there wasn't any paper work in my car to be found. Going to a Toyota dealer this weekend to trade this car off. Hate to say it but the quailty and service of american made products just isn't what it use to be. I currently own a 06 Toyota corolla and it has 160k miles on it and the only thing that has been changed is the spark plugs and the normal stuff. I bought my daughter a 2010 chevy cobalt for her graduation and has had nothing but problems with it. 
Test drove a Ford Focus and it was junk as well. Then they wander why people are buying so many foreign cars. Quality, dependable, and great service........Good luck to you folks that have a GM product.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ga82832 said:


> well, picked my car after two days of service and the service guys said they documented my service request and gave me a copy for my records and put it in the glove box. When I got home I decided to get the paper work out to see what all they wrote down. Wrong......there wasn't any paper work in my car to be found. Going to a Toyota dealer this weekend to trade this car off. Hate to say it but the quailty and service of american made products just isn't what it use to be. I currently own a 06 Toyota corolla and it has 160k miles on it and the only thing that has been changed is the spark plugs and the normal stuff. I bought my daughter a 2010 chevy cobalt for her graduation and has had nothing but problems with it.
> Test drove a Ford Focus and it was junk as well. Then they wander why people are buying so many foreign cars. Quality, dependable, and great service........Good luck to you folks that have a GM product.



ga82832,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your vehicle as well as your dealership. I understand your frustration with this. I would be happy to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Turbopeps (Sep 30, 2012)

We had the rack replaced by dealer and everything was fine but it is starting to do it again. Faulty design? We have 30000 miles on a 2011 cruze eco


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Turbopeps said:


> We had the rack replaced by dealer and everything was fine but it is starting to do it again. Faulty design? We have 30000 miles on a 2011 cruze eco



Turbopeps,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. Have you taken your Cruze back into your dealer in regards to this issue? I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> Well the steering problem came back today and I'm sick of smelling antifreeze when the heater is on and when i park in garage. My POS is going back to the shop and I refuse to take it back until they replace rack and actually fix the antifreeze leak. I will not take could not duplicate anymore!:angry::angry:
> 
> O and my rear suspension creaks like an old rocking chair.


That's so funny, my Cobalt has been doing that for years! Car sounds like it's 20 years old



zenaloha said:


> I had the rack on mine replaced ~2 weeks ago and haven't noticed the problem since then either. The service rep at the dealership told me their tech called GM Tech Support and was told they're aware of the issue and believe that replacing the rack is the solution. So, it sounds like the folks at GM are aware of the problem and the knowledge of a solution is starting to trickle down to the dealerships.





Turbopeps said:


> We had the rack replaced by dealer and everything was fine but it is starting to do it again. Faulty design? We have 30000 miles on a 2011 cruze eco


This is typical GM. They replace faulty parts with the same exact faulty part! What the **** do they think will happen? Of course it will go bad again. Cobalt-bad bushings, intermediate shafts, steering column, etc etc. All replaced, all going bad again. GM never redesigned the parts the entire Cobalt 5 year run.
Looks like GM hasn't changed a bit. How amazingly sad.
By the way, if any of you ever dare to go to a independent mechanic even once GM will not help you no matter what Stacy or any other social media chick tells you.
I've got one of those defective steering racks in my Balt, most likely has been defective for years and while under warranty but nothing was ever done. Now out of warranty and struts installed by an independent shop (oem struts by the way) and GM said sorry-not helping you.
For any major work go to the dealer. It will save you a lot of grief later on.


----------



## Michigan Mike (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi first post I think other than my new member post. I am having this same steering problem. After having been on the expressway for a while the steering becomes [ notchey] ? The fix seems to be a new steering rack according to this thread. I have 2012 cruze eco manual trans 3,000 miles. I don't see any newer cruzes on this forum with this problem.


----------



## Huntersrun (Jun 16, 2012)

2012 ECO here, so far no problems at 10K I drive 60 miles a day round trip. My only complaint with the steering is WAY too much boost...a firmer sport setting would help...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Michigan Mike said:


> Hi first post I think other than my new member post. I am having this same steering problem. After having been on the expressway for a while the steering becomes [ notchey] ? The fix seems to be a new steering rack according to this thread. I have 2012 cruze eco manual trans 3,000 miles. I don't see any newer cruzes on this forum with this problem.



Michigan Mike,
Have you had a chance to take your Cruze into your dealer to have them look into your concerns for you? I would like you to keep me posted on this issue. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I too have encountered this issue earlier this week. Sucks. I log a ton of miles for work and it bothers me a lot. Been very windy here lately it will be really unsafe when the snow starts flying. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

My 2011 did the weird sticky steering thing last year for a bit but it was random so I just waited to see if it would get worse and it didn't it actually stopped doing it all together.

I haven't felt it do this in a very long time now... weird.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> I too have encountered this issue earlier this week. Sucks. I log a ton of miles for work and it bothers me a lot. Been very windy here lately it will be really unsafe when the snow starts flying.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX.



XtremeAaron,
I understand your concerns with this issue. I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on this concern. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Rumrunner (Sep 17, 2012)

I have the same problem. It is minor but it gets your attention. Highway only.

2012 LT+ RS 18" wheels automatic.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a 2011 Cruze Eco with 19,000 miles that is doing the same thing. I don't believe it is a safety hazard, but it is noticeable and annoying at times. It seems to me that the electric assist goes into standby and doesn't resume assist again until a little torque is placed on the wheel. It only occurs at highway speeds when I haven't moved the wheel for 5 to 10 seconds or more. The wheel initially sticks a tiny amount when I attempt to move it, but if I move it again within that first five seconds, the wheel does not stick.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Maxzillian said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze Eco with 19,000 miles that is doing the same thing. I don't believe it is a safety hazard, but it is noticeable and annoying at times. It seems to me that the electric assist goes into standby and doesn't resume assist again until a little torque is placed on the wheel. It only occurs at highway speeds when I haven't moved the wheel for 5 to 10 seconds or more. The wheel initially sticks a tiny amount when I attempt to move it, but if I move it again within that first five seconds, the wheel does not stick.



Maxzillian,
Have you had a chance to have your dealer look into this for you? I would like you to keep me posted on your concerns. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## garrettb1 (Feb 21, 2012)

2012 eco doing it here, 16000 miles.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is something interesting. This notch effect was occurring on a daily basis up until early last week when I installed my fog lights. Now I dont know if it went away on its own or having the neg battery cable disconnected for 2 hours did something, but with the miles I log with this new position I can tell you I haven't noticed it since.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Maxzillian,
> Have you had a chance to have your dealer look into this for you? I would like you to keep me posted on your concerns. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy,

Not yet. It's been a minor enough problem that I haven't been quick about scheduling an appointment, but I'll likely bring it up soon as I'd like for the local dealer to check if there's an update for the PDIM that may address some minor iPod connectivity problems I've had (pause/play doesn't work, sometimes radio goes to iPod when it first turns on when the last time it was shut down it was in FM, sometimes it returns to Aux in instead of iPod).

During a road trip last weekend I paid a little more attention to the problem and found that it starts around 60-65 mph and doesn't get any worse once you're up to 70-75. The car has to be going straight and there can be no cross wind or anything else causing a pull on the steering wheel. Only then will it catch and only if the steering wheel has been stopped first. If I slowly move the wheel left to right, it never happens. 

This leads me to believe it is a result of the programming of the variable effort steering. If the steering is programmed to provide less assist at higher speeds, the steering wheel is going to require more torque before the electric assist kicks in. Unless the assist can provide an infinitesimally small amount of assist, there is going to be a point where you'll feel the wheel "stick" before the assist kicks on. This explains why I never feel it when there is a cross wind or when swaying the steering as the assist is already active in those cases.

I'm somewhat skeptical it can be fixed, but GM can't fix a problem if they don't know about it so I will let my dealer know.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

GM's electric steering has been problematic since 2005. I'm shocked that they haven't figured out what the issue with or got a supplier that is more reliable.
Actually I'm not surprised


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

steve333 said:


> GM's electric steering has been problematic since 2005. I'm shocked that they haven't figured out what the issue with or got a supplier that is more reliable.
> Actually I'm not surprised


I wouldn't even chalk this up as a reliability issue, personally. Truthfully, I never notice this 95% of the time I drive the car. Granted, a day in Kansas without a cross wind is rare.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

add another one to the list.

2012 manual ECO w/ 4000km

definitely a pain and unsafe.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jstoner22 said:


> add another one to the list.
> 
> 2012 manual ECO w/ 4000km
> 
> definitely a pain and unsafe.




jstoner22,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealership in regards to your concerns. Also I would suggest that you contact GM of Canada to get this issue documented. You can contact them at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. Feel free to keep me posted on this.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> jstoner22,
> I would suggest that you contact your local dealership in regards to your concerns. Also I would suggest that you contact GM of Canada to get this issue documented. You can contact them at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. Feel free to keep me posted on this.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service



Thank you for the information Stacy. I will do as you recommended as soon as I have the free time.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Does anyone have an update if there is a PI out for this?

I just hit 12k miles on my 2011 RS and started having this issue. I don't feel it is a problem but it might become one on snow or ice.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen with the sticky steering concerns, yes there is a PI going back months ago stating to have the dealer verify the concern and then replace the steering rack. The last few pages mirror exactly what I had happen to me in April. The dealer was aware of the info back then and for now it remains fixed.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, still with the steering racks? Those were an issue with Cobalts as well. Does anyone know if GM uses the same supplier? If so, GM is hopeless


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

upstater said:


> Ladies and gentlemen with the sticky steering concerns, yes there is a PI going back months ago stating to have the dealer verify the concern and then replace the steering rack. The last few pages mirror exactly what I had happen to me in April. The dealer was aware of the info back then and for now it remains fixed.


Thank you Upstater! I read this entire post but could not find a PI number. Maybe I overlooked it. I wanted to have the PI # for my dealer. I'll talk to them and let them know GM has some technical info on this.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> Thank you Upstater! I read this entire post but could not find a PI number. Maybe I overlooked it. I wanted to have the PI # for my dealer. I'll talk to them and let them know GM has some technical info on this.


Back on 3/26/12 they replaced the gear part# 13372109 under labor operation # 30CVZDIAG also set toe and loaner car.


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

Mine started this at 4500 miles... now it has 6000 and seems to be getting a bit worse.. As if my car drifts side to side on the highway and i have to keep it straight.. Last Saturday i went to the mall 40 miles away and i was getting very fustrated at my car.. My car too will be going to the dealer this Saturday to talk about this matter.. i can get mine to stick at red lights some times so its not just when your at highway speeds...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mattburgess said:


> Mine started this at 4500 miles... now it has 6000 and seems to be getting a bit worse.. As if my car drifts side to side on the highway and i have to keep it straight.. Last Saturday i went to the mall 40 miles away and i was getting very fustrated at my car.. My car too will be going to the dealer this Saturday to talk about this matter.. i can get mine to stick at red lights some times so its not just when your at highway speeds...




Mattburgess,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Well ladies and gentlemen, I spoke too soon. My Cruze just started with the EXACT same symptoms as the last time. For 8 months it was great. Now the steering is becoming a safety concern again. 

Yes, I still have the coolant smell that my dealer can not fix. Yes, the trunk release only works sporatically. You would think these very common complaints would be rectified by GM by now. Time to beg the dealer for a final fix or go the Lemon Law route.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

upstater said:


> Well ladies and gentlemen, I spoke too soon. My Cruze just started with the EXACT same symptoms as the last time. For 8 months it was great. Now the steering is becoming a safety concern again.
> 
> Yes, I still have the coolant smell that my dealer can not fix. Yes, the trunk release only works sporatically. You would think these very common complaints would be rectified by GM by now. Time to beg the dealer for a final fix or go the Lemon Law route.


Sorry if you have already answered this, but have you tried other dealers?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sorry if you have already answered this, but have you tried other dealers?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


As GM stated to me once, "the dealer is the eyes and ears in the field". If they cannot duplicate the problem then we cannot authorize the repair. 

My dealer said there is no repair that works for the antifreeze smell. Just turn the temp down and put it on recirculate. It does help. The trunk worked for them so I was odd man out on that. (It did fail the very next morning).

I much more miffed that GM lets the owners fight the defects one on one. They even leave the dealers in the dark a lot of times on repairs they are working on.

So, I will go to the same dealer until I meet the Lemon Law guidelines and then GM will pay for their mistakes.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

I took my car to the dealership to address this problem and unfortunately they could not replicate it. I did notice since my last posting that I have noticed the notch or stick as low as 40 mph now. I also noticed that the effort required to overcome the "notch" is the same whether I'm doing 40 mph or 80 mph. It is still intermittent and barely noticeable so I wasn't too surprised that the dealer couldn't replicate it.

Still, with as tight of steering as this car has, that notch can get annoying after a while.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear that the dealership was not able to duplicate the concern you've been having with your Cruze, Maxzillian! If you would like for us to look into anything for you don't hesitate to contact us privately with more information (including the last 8 digits of your VIN). 
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Sorry to hear that the dealership was not able to duplicate the concern you've been having with your Cruze, Maxzillian! If you would like for us to look into anything for you don't hesitate to contact us privately with more information (including the last 8 digits of your VIN).
> Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


Sarah, 

It's unfortunate, but I don't fault them. I already sent a PM shortly after I made my last post. I'd just like to be notified when/if a fix becomes available.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

upstater said:


> As GM stated to me once, "the dealer is the eyes and ears in the field". If they cannot duplicate the problem then we cannot authorize the repair.
> 
> My dealer said there is no repair that works for the antifreeze smell. Just turn the temp down and put it on recirculate. It does help. The trunk worked for them so I was odd man out on that. (It did fail the very next morning).
> 
> ...


The problem is that not all dealers are created equal. Some are blind, deaf, and dumb and others will legitimately catch issues before you notice them. Try another dealer.


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep mine was replaced also and yesterday started doing the same thing again 2011 LTZ, 23000 miles' :angry:


Turbopeps said:


> We had the rack replaced by dealer and everything was fine but it is starting to do it again. Faulty design? We have 30000 miles on a 2011 cruze eco


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

mine started yesterday after 10 months with new parts installed will go back to dealer next week


upstater said:


> Well ladies and gentlemen, I spoke too soon. My Cruze just started with the EXACT same symptoms as the last time. For 8 months it was great. Now the steering is becoming a safety concern again.
> 
> Yes, I still have the coolant smell that my dealer can not fix. Yes, the trunk release only works sporatically. You would think these very common complaints would be rectified by GM by now. Time to beg the dealer for a final fix or go the Lemon Law route.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

****, why did they bother changing the Cobalt name? Starting to sound like the same f'ing car


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wonder if this "notch" is an actual physical notch meant to help with alignment? Have you adjusted your steering wheel at all? I do believe it's a telescopic wheel and it can be adjusted to go up and down. Have these questions been addressed already? Maybe adjusting it makes it noticeable like it's getting snagged in this "notch".


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Wonder if this "notch" is an actual physical notch meant to help with alignment? Have you adjusted your steering wheel at all? I do believe it's a telescopic wheel and it can be adjusted to go up and down. Have these questions been addressed already? Maybe adjusting it makes it noticeable like it's getting snagged in this "notch".


It's not an alignment notch. Penguin LS is absolutely smooth during lane maintenance steering. My ECO, on the other hand has developed this notchy feeling. I have even confirmed it exists when doing large radius turns (steering wheel off center by an inch or less). I haven't been able to detect it when I have to hold the steering wheel more than an inch or so off center to maintain the turn's radius. I'm waiting and hoping GM will get a fix out to their dealerships before I take my ECO in for repair.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

This just started happening to mine, just over 7,000 miles. It's very faint at this point, I will probably mention it to the dealer when I take it in for the next oil change.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

izzyizz said:


> Yep mine was replaced also and yesterday started doing the same thing again 2011 LTZ, 23000 miles' :angry:




izzyizz,
I am sorry to hear that you are experiencing this issue again. Have you been in contact with your dealer? If you would like me to look into this for you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer. Either way, please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

If the rack is defective in the first place, replacing it with the same defective part will not fix the issue, although you could get lucky and get one that doesn't act up.
Five years of the Cobalt with defective racks, steering columns, steering motor and intermediate shafts and GM only replaced the motor with a new one, everything else stayed the same for all 5 years.
This company just never learns


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

obermd said:


> It's not an alignment notch. Penguin LS is absolutely smooth during lane maintenance steering. My ECO, on the other hand has developed this notchy feeling. I have even confirmed it exists when doing large radius turns (steering wheel off center by an inch or less). I haven't been able to detect it when I have to hold the steering wheel more than an inch or so off center to maintain the turn's radius. I'm waiting and hoping GM will get a fix out to their dealerships before I take my ECO in for repair.




obermd,
Please keep me posted on this concern. If you have any questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

On my car it felt more like the steering wheel/column was binding/dropping in a notch. This caused the electric steering to feel like it would pull/twitch to the right when I would force it past this point. 

Mine started at the beginning of a trip from Wisconsin to Texas & back, I was less than 100miles from home. Since there was no warnings I knew the dealer would just say "we can't duplicate" so I continued on my way. 600miles later it was feeling much better, once I stopped for lunch & got back on the highway I have not felt it sense. That was more than 4,000miles ago. 

If it happens again I will take it in, but I suspect even if I did the dealer would find no issues. 

Side note: I did get a service power steering message on the DIC earlier this year but once I restarted the car it went away. I took to the dealer & they said they found nothing wrong & there was no stored codes.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DMC said:


> This just started happening to mine, just over 7,000 miles. It's very faint at this point, I will probably mention it to the dealer when I take it in for the next oil change.



DMC,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> DMC,
> I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thanks Stacy. I probably won't need an oil change until late February but will keep you posted.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> obermd,
> Please keep me posted on this concern. If you have any questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


The next cold snap I'll get my car in to be looked at. I also have a rancid smell coming out of my defroster but it needs to be cold out for that to be duplicated.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Subscribing... noticing some "Stiction" with small off-center corrections.


----------



## MrBlue (May 13, 2012)

OH the Pain, Love the Car, starting to not like the issues. 
Have been noticing the sticking for a couple of months. Hope GM answers when I call.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

GM is slowly coming up to speed on the issue. Your local dealer may not be familiar, but if the service manager calls GM tech support, they will give him the path forward. I had a case opened with GM today for the steering issue in my Cruze, and the parts are now on-order. 

Mods- any chance of merging all the threads on this topic?
also see:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ering-wheel-notchy-highway-speed-driving.html


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll chime in here that my 2013 ECO has the "striction" issue. It is "easy" to duplicate since I drive the same 260 mile route each week. About 80 miles into the trip, on a long, mostly straight, stretch of Interstate 5, minor steering corrections become impossible because the steering wheel will only move in increments, rather than smoothly. 

The dealer (who from my limited experience is, ah, less than adequate) said they couldn't duplicate the problem. I can't duplicate it either until I drive those 80 miles in my trip. Otherwise the steering on the car works fine. I'm guessing that the issue isn't mechanical since I've been in 0 degree weather without a steering issue (just a lame heater issue) nor does it ever seem to occur in other situations other than cruising on the long trip. 8,000 miles on the Eco.

I guess my hope is that someone else will be able to get a clear path to follow. I am thinking that the National Transportation Safety Board might like to hear about this although I think they are a bit busy with Boeing Dreamliners catching on fire.


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

MD5335 said:


> I'll chime in here that my 2013 ECO has the "striction" issue. It is "easy" to duplicate since I drive the same 260 mile route each week. About 80 miles into the trip, on a long, mostly straight, stretch of Interstate 5, minor steering corrections become impossible because the steering wheel will only move in increments, rather than smoothly.
> 
> The dealer (who from my limited experience is, ah, less than adequate) said they couldn't duplicate the problem. I can't duplicate it either until I drive those 80 miles in my trip. Otherwise the steering on the car works fine. I'm guessing that the issue isn't mechanical since I've been in 0 degree weather without a steering issue (just a lame heater issue) nor does it ever seem to occur in other situations other than cruising on the long trip. 8,000 miles on the Eco.
> 
> I guess my hope is that someone else will be able to get a clear path to follow. I am thinking that the National Transportation Safety Board might like to hear about this although I think they are a bit busy with Boeing Dreamliners catching on fire.


Funny you mention that you have to drive a while to duplicate because I just took my car to the dealer and they say they could not duplicate concern. I told them that it happens on highways going above 60 mph but the funny thing was when I got home and looked at the miles in and out recorded on the print out it was only a 6 mile deference (Mileage in 23927, Mileage out 23933). So it seems they did a test drive of 6 miles at above 60 miles an hour on a highway, that just doesn’t add up to me. Also my power steering gear assembly was just replaced 3/2011.


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

*Off of work till March and had some time to waste*


Date 1/24/2013
Objective: To see if I could duplicate a sticking feeling in the steering.

This test was a 110 mile trip mostly doing 68 – 70 using cruise control on Interstate 295. I reset trip number 2 on my car to zero to see the mileage point when the incident would start and this is how I manage to get the readings.

I was only going to give the mileage of the first incident but after the third time I realized I might as well note the miles for them all, should have done the time also but didn’t think of it till after I was done.

1[SUP]st[/SUP] incident was at 52 miles correction was a lite tug to right I was driving 45 minutes at this time.
Then it happened two more times. 
4[SUP]th[/SUP] incident was at 78 miles correction was a lite tug to left.
5[SUP]th[/SUP] incident was at 80 miles correction was a lite tug to right.
6[SUP]th[/SUP] incident was at 91.6 miles correction was a lite tug to left.
7[SUP]th[/SUP] incident was at 94.5 miles correction was a lite tug to right

End of test I could duplicate.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you do this so you could provide data to the dealership, or just to see how long it took to act up?


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Did you do this so you could provide data to the dealership, or just to see how long it took to act up?


both dealer said he couldn't duplicate after a six mile test


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

just had my second rack put in for the exact same concern. The repair order showed the same part number as the first replacement gear in March. That lasted 8+ months and about 8,000 miles before acting up at 21,000 miles.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

2006 Cobat-2 intermediate shafts, both the same part. Waiting for failure number 3
Replaced steering column as well which includes the intermediate shaft so I guess that was number 3.
Cobalt was out for 5 years model run and GM kept putting in the same exact column and shaft. They finally wised up and went with a bigger EPS motor but the ****** motor made the intermediate shaft go bad.
Such is the circle of incompetence


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

upstater said:


> just had my second rack put in for the exact same concern. The repair order showed the same part number as the first replacement gear in March. That lasted 8+ months and about 8,000 miles before acting up at 21,000 miles.


A field rep called me today and said they are still working on it but the dealer didnt want to replace the gear beacuse they didnt know if it would correct the problem. Thats when I ask him did the dealer tell him they replace the gear March of 2011, he said yes. I said well it fixed it for ten months he replied i'll call you Monday. hmm


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

steve333 said:


> If the rack is defective in the first place, replacing it with the same defective part will not fix the issue, although you could get lucky and get one that doesn't act up.
> Five years of the Cobalt with defective racks, steering columns, steering motor and intermediate shafts and GM only replaced the motor with a new one, everything else stayed the same for all 5 years.
> This company just never learns



Well said.


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

2nd one put in for me and car steering is all better, same part number also. had the first replacement about ten months and ran it for about 6000 mile. Till next time I guess.



upstater said:


> just had my second rack put in for the exact same concern. The repair order showed the same part number as the first replacement gear in March. That lasted 8+ months and about 8,000 miles before acting up at 21,000 miles.


----------



## robert4380 (Jul 9, 2011)

I too am experiencing the "sticky" steering issue. 2012 Eco, manual transmission, 1 year old, 14,500 miles. I detailed my experience here...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...teering-2012-cruze-anyone-else-problem-6.html


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

izzyizz said:


> 2nd one put in for me and car steering is all better, same part number also. had the first replacement about ten months and ran it for about 6000 mile. Till next time I guess.


This is Gm replacing a faulty part with the same exact faulty party and expecting a different outcome.
Seriously, in what way has this company changed at all since the bailout?
Very depressing. I want to support an American company but they are doing everything in their power to turn people off


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

izzyizz said:


> 2nd one put in for me and car steering is all better, same part number also. had the first replacement about ten months and ran it for about 6000 mile. Till next time I guess.





steve333 said:


> This is Gm replacing a faulty part with the same exact faulty party and expecting a different outcome.
> Seriously, in what way has this company changed at all since the bailout?


GM will not change the part number on a component unless there is a fit/form/function change. An improved version of the same part will, in most cases, keep the same part number. In the case of a complicated component like a steering rack the component is made up of many sub-components, any one of which can be the source of a problem. The main component assembly as-delivered to GM by the supplier will often keep its original part number from the beginning of the program to the end regardless of how many changes have happened to it along the way. Internal tracking methods are used to seggregate older version parts from newer ones.

I'm not saying that GM has never tried to fix a problem by replacing a faulty part with the same faulty part before, I'm merely stating that you cannot conclude that has taken place merely by looking at the part number of the replacement component.

Also, simply swapping a new part for a defective one in many cases WILL solve a problem. It's not a guaranteed fix, but once the numbers are crunched and they realise the issue is only affecting a small percentage of vehicles built (and fully understand the issue IS located in that part), the odds are in their favor that the problem will go away with a simple swap. This is done quite often when an issue exists and there is no immediate remedy available.

Once again I'm not trying to defend GM's practices, just trying to shed a little light on why things are sometimes done a certain way. Whether we like to believe it or not, most businesses operate with similar practices. Most car companies certainly do.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll update my comments above that my Cruze's steering "stiction" issue has disappeared at least temporarily. Maybe I shouldn't mention that?

I did as another member suggested and rotated tires although, given the symptoms (striction occuring at about 80 miles into a freeway trip...a trip I make weekly), that wouldn't seem like a logical cause and effect. Otherwise, other than routine maintenance, nothing has been done to the car in that area other than reporting it to my local dealer and them telling me they couldn't duplicate the issue in the parking lot, presumably, since they drove the car about 2 miles. 

But, for the last couple months and about 10 trips on that same 260 mile loop, the my Cruze has not exhibited that annoying symptom. I've always wanted to car that fixed itself. 14.5K on the odometer now.


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

*Sold the Cruze*

Thank for all the help guys but I couldn’t keep this car knowing six to eight months from now I most likely will have to fight with the dealer to change my steering assembly again. It was changed twice and I’m made to feel like I’m asking for a hand out even under warranty and GMPP, so good luck and have fun CRUZING, IzzyIzz out!
Oh, Chevrolet didn’t want to buy it back but a Toyota dealer did, go figure. :wave::wave:


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

What did you end up buying?


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

Nothing still riding my 2003 Impala with 275000 miles and Malibu with 120000 miles without any problems. Had a Lumina before with 175000 on but sold it for 2000.00. I like Chevrolet but this one CRUZE LTZ RS with 18" wheels was a let down in my opinion.


steve333 said:


> What did you end up buying?


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

ive been noticing this as well on my car, it dose not bother me but after reading this whole thread , im a bit worried.


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

Well my 2014 cruze diesel is also having the "sticktion" problem.Only happened twice both times on highway.took to dealer today could not duplicate.No repair.3600 miles. still has air leak problem after 5 trips to the dealer.However got a whole bunch of new scratches on the door they looked at today.Thank god its only a 39 month lease and I only have 37 more payment to go.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Either I have just adapted to it or I've gotten totally used to it!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Either I have just adapted to it or I've gotten totally used to it!
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


Yeah, soo many things like abs check and a/c electronic whine I may have missed this too. I figured 5hrs of nonstop turnpike 70-85 mph would show signs of this. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PonchoIndian (Oct 15, 2013)

So from what I understand there is no engineering level fix for this? Just a replace the rack and hope the customer doesn't notice next time it acts up? I am on my second rack, and will be going to the dealer on my way home to get a mechanic to ride with me so he can see that it is acting up 22k miles after replacement. I have figured out how to duplicate the sticking in my car. The road has to be completely bump free and I have to be traveling with no pressure on the wheels for 5 to 10 seconds minimum, and this is when it sticks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

PonchoIndian said:


> So from what I understand there is no engineering level fix for this? Just a replace the rack and hope the customer doesn't notice next time it acts up? I am on my second rack, and will be going to the dealer on my way home to get a mechanic to ride with me so he can see that it is acting up 22k miles after replacement. I have figured out how to duplicate the sticking in my car. The road has to be completely bump free and I have to be traveling with no pressure on the wheels for 5 to 10 seconds minimum, and this is when it sticks.


Exactly the same as everyone else who has reported this. Have your dealership look up the Volt steering issues. The Cruze and Volt use the same steering system.


----------



## PonchoIndian (Oct 15, 2013)

have to admit, this issue happening every 20K miles or so is not making me think I'll keep the car after the extended contract is up, and most likely not go GM again if it has electric power steering...which is most of them at this point.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I wonder if GM is still using the same supplier as they had with the Cobalt/G6/Malibu which also had defective racks? (and steering motors and intermediate shafts and steering columns)


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Some of the Camaros went electric as well. I wonder how they are doing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My ECO notched once yesterday. It's the first time it's notched in over a year. It didn't do it today.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> My ECO notched once yesterday. It's the first time it's notched in over a year. It didn't do it today.


Mine hasn't done it in a LONG time... fingers crossed. To those thinking about ditching a brand for a certain issue, do realise that GM uses the same suppliers for their equipment as many other companies do. You'd be much better off figuring out who supplies the power steering system for the Cruze and then researching what other cars use them as a supplier if you want your efforts to actually mean something.


----------



## GmTech2012 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm new to this forum. I'm a certified GM technician and fellow Cruze owner. So I will try to offer my advice as best I can.

My 13' Cruze LTZ had a problem with the wheel skipping/jumping, but it would only happen after a period of no steering wheel movement. So what I did was hook up my scanner and look at the steering input data. When I moved the wheel from stop to stop, I found a small "dead spot" in the steering angle sensor that would not get reported to the other modules. 

I replaced the steering angle sensor, which is underneath the steering wheel and under the SIR airbag coil. When I went to the parts dept for the new one, there was another part number. So...things have been great since!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

GmTech2012 said:


> I replaced the steering angle sensor, which is underneath the steering wheel and under the SIR airbag coil. When I went to the parts dept for the new one, there was another part number. So...things have been great since!


Welcome to the forum, and a heck of a way to get started! Can you please elaborate (as much as you're able to without getting in trouble, that is) on the fix, what's involved, and any relevant part numbers? THANKS!


----------



## GmTech2012 (Jun 28, 2012)

I cannot get too specific with the information that I share on here for obvious disclosure reasons. I will say this : 

The steering angle sensor malfunctioning for me, doesn't necessarily mean that it will in your cases. 
It's not very difficult to replace, but doing so requires zeroing and calibrating of 3 different modules, which can only be done at a dealership. 
This is also not a bulletin or any published update info from GM, but it's definately something to keep on the back burner if there are any other GM technicians reading this.


----------



## tntfaguy (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm having this same issue on mine. I bought it last April (2013 LS MT) and started noticing it last summer, but didn't think much of it. Well it has recently started getting worse (noticing it on my way home from work, etc). This last weekend on a road trip with my son and others for a Scout trip, it got bad on the interstate. Too the point I almost parked it. Going around a large sweeping turn next to a semi at 65-70 mph and your steering cuts out for a nano second is un-nerving to say the least. I will be calling my dealer this week to get it in. I've read several threads in here and will print out and take gmtech's info with me. I have a good relationship with my dealer and service writer (my father was a mechanic, so I'm well versed in these dealings) so I'll report back in a couple weeks. I think we're going to see another large recall in the future.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

tntfaguy said:


> I will be calling my dealer this week to get it in.


Be sure to let us know how things work out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Tntfaguy, 

Looking forward to your update. Let us know if you would like us to reach out to your dealership on your behalf. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just wanted to add that I have seen this issue as well on my 2013 2LT RS with a manual transmission. Like most say going highways speeds. I have 23,000km (Canada) on the car as well. I'll keep note and if it gets worse I'll call the dealer. Tntfaguy, please keep us updated.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 10, 2014)

i am having the same problem with my 2013 cruze. really bad on the interstate when traveling at 70. took it in to the dealership and mechanic couldn't feel it. I came back from my trip took it out and it did it for me. as *GmTech2012* i have experinced the same thing you can feel it when you drive after a period of no steering wheel movement. it feels like an older vehicle with a bad steering box.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 10, 2014)

update on my steering problem. chevy has told my dealership to replace the electric steering rack. hope this fixes the problem.


----------



## Aeonus (Mar 10, 2014)

Mine has always done this - and lately it appears to have gotten worse. I took the car into the dealer a year or so ago and they couldn't find anything wrong.

It's extremely annoying and really hurting my enjoyment of the car. I enjoy GM vehicles (my weekend car is a Corvette) but I really don't know how to approach this one with the dealer.

If I take it in again and the dealer finds nothing wrong - what is my recourse?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aeonus said:


> Mine has always done this - and lately it appears to have gotten worse. I took the car into the dealer a year or so ago and they couldn't find anything wrong.
> 
> It's extremely annoying and really hurting my enjoyment of the car. I enjoy GM vehicles (my weekend car is a Corvette) but I really don't know how to approach this one with the dealer.
> 
> If I take it in again and the dealer finds nothing wrong - what is my recourse?


Take a tech for a drive with you. Make sure he observes when it's sticking, then tell him how to duplicate it.

If they can duplicate it, they will then replace the PS rack as instructed by GM. Then cross your fingers that it doesn't return.


----------



## Aeonus (Mar 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Take a tech for a drive with you. Make sure he observes when it's sticking, then tell him how to duplicate it.
> 
> If they can duplicate it, they will then replace the PS rack as instructed by GM. Then cross your fingers that it doesn't return.


The hard part I've noticed is that it is extremely random on when it does it. I think it is heavily dependent on temperature, but I can't be certain.

Some days I'll be perfectly fine on the highway. Other days (like yesterday) I won't be able to keep the car straight and make small corrections.

I can't duplicate it unless I'm on one of those runs. Very frustrating.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Aeonus said:


> Mine has always done this - and lately it appears to have gotten worse. I took the car into the dealer a year or so ago and they couldn't find anything wrong.
> 
> It's extremely annoying and really hurting my enjoyment of the car. I enjoy GM vehicles (my weekend car is a Corvette) but I really don't know how to approach this one with the dealer.
> 
> If I take it in again and the dealer finds nothing wrong - what is my recourse?


We're sorry to hear that you are having this concern with your vehicle. Please feel free to reach out to us via private message if you would like for us to take a further look into your concern. In the message please include your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and preferred dealership. We will be glad to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Take a tech for a drive with you. Make sure he observes when it's sticking, then tell him how to duplicate it.
> 
> If they can duplicate it, they will then replace the PS rack as instructed by GM. Then cross your fingers that it doesn't return.


That's what I hate about problems like this. If a customer is saying that it's happening I guarantee they aren't the only one. The dealer than should contact GM, find out what would be causing the issue and make the fix. They shouldn't have to wait to see if it's happening when the dealer drives it.
I know I'm going to have the same problem when i take my 3 to mazda and tell them the tach keeps fluctuating from 750 to 500 at idle. Sorry, didn't happen to us.
A customer states an issue-fix the freaking issue


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey all. I have a 2012 LT auto that had the same problem as everyone here and think I may have stumbled upon an inexpensive fix. After going through all 16 pages I haven't seen the solution that worked for me listed on here yet. I'm not sure if it's a coincidence or just luck but I took mine in to the dealer November 2012 to have this and a "squeaky" steering wheel looked at. The dealer concluded that the two problems were connected and as stated on my invoice for the service, the technician found a dry steering boot and then lubed said steering boot to resolve the issue. 16 months and 14,000 miles later the problem has never come back! What do you guys think?


----------



## Aeonus (Mar 10, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> We're sorry to hear that you are having this concern with your vehicle. Please feel free to reach out to us via private message if you would like for us to take a further look into your concern. In the message please include your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and preferred dealership. We will be glad to help!
> 
> Kristen A.
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Thanks Kristen, I may take you up on that. My vehicle is going in soon for the brake recall and I'll be having them check it out. If they can't figure it out, I'll definitely reach out to you.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Finally took my 2012 Eco into the dealer to get this steering issue fixed, or at least documented because I have 35,000 miles on the car and warranty ends in less than 3 weeks of my normal driving. Called the closest local dealer and they said I would have to pay for a rental car if they could not find a warranty issue with my car. So I called the dealer I bought the car from 35 miles away and made an appointment and get a free loaner car. Take it up in the evening and drop it off, with the steering issue occurring on the way up. Explain as best I could the situation, and they hadn't ever heard of the issue. Also the local dealer which is much larger hadn't ever heard of that issue either, and the service manager plus 4 other people she knows all own Cruzes since 2011 and no one experiences a steering wheel issue. Anyways, get a call the next day at 5:15 PM and they could not repeat the steering issue and just recalibrated the steering system and sensors. They drove it like 10 miles... Well I 
couldn't get there before they closed so I went up the next day to get my car. No paperwork was provided. The steering was doing the same thing on my way home. Awesome. Need to take it to another dealer now.


----------



## peejoe (Dec 21, 2013)

I also have the 2011 eco and when I am passing cars or driving a little on the faster side .. the car seems like it wants to go all over the road... like really annoying .. what do I do? my girlfriend don't liketo drive the car at any speed at all .. and she has an old civic... I thought that this was supposed to be one of the safest cars on the road... well not mine... don't go fast


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

peejoe said:


> I also have the 2011 eco and when I am passing cars or driving a little on the faster side .. the car seems like it wants to go all over the road... like really annoying .. what do I do? my girlfriend don't liketo drive the car at any speed at all .. and she has an old civic... I thought that this was supposed to be one of the safest cars on the road... well not mine... don't go fast


You are in dire need of a front end alignment.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

peejoe said:


> I also have the 2011 eco and when I am passing cars or driving a little on the faster side .. the car seems like it wants to go all over the road...


J is right, get your front toe checked. BTW, don't get suckered into paying for a "four wheel" alignment, front toe is the only adjustment in the Cruze suspension. If the car requires more than a toe adjustment it's likely due to hitting something and bending a part.

If your car's front toe is off, directional stability is compromised. I run close to zero toe on my car to reduce tire wear and rolling resistance, but the trade-off is that the car is more succeptible to cross winds. I'm OK with that, but if your car is acting the same way and you're not, get it checked out.


----------



## tntfaguy (Feb 25, 2014)

I took my car in yesterday. My service manager was familiar with the issue and said GM has an updated fix out which now includes replacing the sensors as well as the power steering gear. I've only driven it home last night and too work this morning. No issues, but like others have said, it was really random anyways so I'll wait awhile before believing it's 'fixed.' I have attached a picture of my ticket for others to use (Skidoo Steve :idiot


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

tntfaguy said:


> I took my car in yesterday. My service manager was familiar with the issue and said GM has an updated fix out which now includes replacing the sensors as well as the power steering gear. I've only driven it home last night and too work this morning. No issues, but like others have said, it was really random anyways so I'll wait awhile before believing it's 'fixed.' I have attached a picture of my ticket for others to use (Skidoo Steve :idiot
> 
> View attachment 65105


Very helpful! Thank you.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

peejoe said:


> I also have the 2011 eco and when I am passing cars or driving a little on the faster side .. the car seems like it wants to go all over the road... like really annoying .. what do I do? my girlfriend don't liketo drive the car at any speed at all .. and she has an old civic... I thought that this was supposed to be one of the safest cars on the road... well not mine... don't go fast


Hello peejoe,

I'd like to help. If you're not feeling safe in your vehicle, then I would like to set something up with your dealer on your behalf. Please PM me your VIN, mileage and contact info so I can look into this further for you. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

Does anyone have the TSB for the updated fix? My dealer will not do any repairs as they have stated "no TSB from Chevy on this issue, they can nothing". 
tntfaguy- We seem to be having the same issue and your dealer stepped up and corrected the problem. I copied the ticket on the repair and will offer that to my local dealer, but I doubt they will take that as a TSB. Thanks for that bit of information. 
This steering issue occurs on highway trips of at least 10 miles. They do not test drive a car that far. I am planning a vacation of about 1000 miles and it won't happen in this car unless the sticky steering gets fixed first. 
It's not a sqeaky steering column or alignment issue. Not that simple.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

tntfaguy said:


> I took my car in yesterday. My service manager was familiar with the issue and said GM has an updated fix out which now includes replacing the sensors as well as the power steering gear. I've only driven it home last night and too work this morning. No issues, but like others have said, it was really random anyways so I'll wait awhile before believing it's 'fixed.' I have attached a picture of my ticket for others to use (Skidoo Steve :idiot
> 
> View attachment 65105


OH sure, finally take your car in after I wasted my time at my dealer HAHA Apparently they weren't searching for the right issues and solution. I will have to contact them again and make sure they will do the work before making the drive up to them again.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

tntfaguy said:


> No issues, but like others have said, it was really random anyways so I'll wait awhile before believing it's 'fixed.'


Thanks for posting your info, and great to hear that GM may have a plan to correct the issue. OTOH, I hope your Service manager wasn't just blowing smoke to make you feel better! 

Good luck with the fix, and give us an update after a couple weeks.

I'm also wondering what the root of this issue really is. We had a GM tech replace only the steering position sensor and report that it fixed his issue. I wonder if replacing the steering rack is necessary?


----------



## MasterC (Mar 10, 2014)

2013 cruze lt is at dealer today. they are replacing the steering rack. this is what they told me chevy told them to do. so chevy does know about the problem or my dealership is lying. just to let you know it took about 5 days to diagnose problem/service manger talk to chevy then into shop. can't complain about that. hope this fixing problem


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

My dealer said they inspected my steering system and nothing was wore out or needed to be replaced. That they could see anyways. Which is why they just recalibrated the sensors.... (just to say they did something I think).


----------



## tntfaguy (Feb 25, 2014)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> OH sure, finally take your car in after I wasted my time at my dealer HAHA Apparently they weren't searching for the right issues and solution. I will have to contact them again and make sure they will do the work before making the drive up to them again.


Now wait a minute! If you had returned my call about 3 weeks ago asking you about this issue, but noooo you were gone playing in the snow :uhh:



Blue Angel said:


> Thanks for posting your info, and great to hear that GM may have a plan to correct the issue. OTOH, I hope your Service manager wasn't just blowing smoke to make you feel better!
> 
> Good luck with the fix, and give us an update after a couple weeks.
> 
> I'm also wondering what the root of this issue really is. We had a GM tech replace only the steering position sensor and report that it fixed his issue. I wonder if replacing the steering rack is necessary?


I will, so far after a couple days it's been good. I had noticed it several days on my way home from work, but not yet :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

tntfaguy said:


> Now wait a minute! If you had returned my call about 3 weeks ago asking you about this issue, but noooo you were gone playing in the snow :uhh:
> 
> 
> 
> I will, so far after a couple days it's been good. I had noticed it several days on my way home from work, but not yet :fingerscrossed:


haha I go on vacation where there is no cell phone reception.

And what was I going to tell you? haha I posted over a year ago my car was doing it at 8000 miles and no one has come up with a permanent fix yet.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...5-binding-steering-hwy-speeds.html#post156724

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/10748-electric-steering-issues.html#post156764


Called the local dealer to drop it off again, car has 35,590 miles now so warranty is almost up, and the service manager lady on the phone this time says she knows what I'm taking about because her 2012 Cruze did the same thing. But when her husband took it to the Chevy




dealer that he worked at, I don’t know if they couldn’treproduce the issue or didn’t know how to fix it, but just told her to drive itand see if it went away… which it did on her car and didn’t come back. I don’t knowhow many miles are on her car, but that’s not the answer I’m looking for. Iprinted off the repair paperwork you posted and gave them a copy, so we’ll seewhat they come up with.

They better plan on keeping the car until it is fixed,especially after taking an hour and 15 minutes to take my car and get me aloaner/rental car! My appointment was at 5:15 PM which I got there earlier thenthat after picking up my 2 year old from daycare, and we didn’t leave until6:30!!! I was hot that they were so slow and made us sit around for no reason.I had to finally ask for help from someone else to speed up the process. I madeit known that was unacceptable to take that much time dropping off a car forwarranty work and getting a loaner.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Dealer could not reproduce the issue, so they kept it overnight and the service manager was going to drive it home since he lives 30-40 minutes away, which is almost what my commute home is. The service guy said that GM knows there is a problem, but the dealer can't do a warranty fix until they experience the problem themselves. I asked what is their fix and he said it sounds like the fix that was done to TNT's Cruze recently. I said keep the car until you fix it. So waiting for more updates.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

The service manager took my car home and said he could feel the steering stick after about 20 minutes of driving. They ordered parts and fixed it yesterday, but since my warranty is almost up and the car is at the dealer, I looked over the long list of TSB and found a couple that needed to get done, biggest being the HVAC smell after the car engine is up to temp and the heat is on max for awhile. They will be fixing that today, so will get to test the steering fix when they are done.


----------



## theburro (Apr 7, 2013)

SkidooSteve can you post up what they replaced on your car? A cropped copy of the paperwork showing the part numbers and all?

I'm taking my car in Thursday for this problem. I did a 600 mile road trip this weekend and the steering was terrible. Notchy as **** driving straight down the freeway. Had to constantly make adjustments. I hate it! The service advisor I spoke with hadn't heard of any Cruzes with this issue but said he would definitely take a look and see. Also told them I have the chemical smell coming from my A/C every once in a while. Hoping for a good outcome!


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

The dealer just called me and said they are finishing up the HVAC TSB fix on that right now. They have had my car for a full week now, so hopefully everything is fixed completely and correctly, since my warranty is almost up. But I assume that anything that has been worked on should carry a longer warranty until it is completely fixed since the work was started before my warranty ended. Anyways I'm supposed to pick up my car tonight and will scan the paperwork tomorrow morning and post it. I did print out a copy of the paperwork that tntfaguy posted a couple of weeks ago and gave that to them when I dropped off my car. They said that GM knows there is a problem out there.... great, hope they also know how to fix it. I waited until my warranty was almost up hoping they would have a permanent fix as I read about people taking in their car with a few thousand miles on it, then had the issue return after another 10-20 thousand miles....

Will update after I get more info.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Picked up my car last night, even though I never got the call to say it was done like they told me they would. Paperwork wasn't done yet so had to wait around again. I picked up one of my kids from daycare which is close to the Chevy dealer, and saves extra driving for my wife in our truck, but seem to regret bringing my daughter to the dealer because we have had to wait longer then planned/expected. So I didn't fully read over the 3 pages of paperwork when they were finally done. Just checked what was done with the steering and they replaced the steering gear/rack&pinion. They also did the HVAC work to replace the HVAC case and gaskets. Sure did stink this morning, which I expected, but a different chemical smell. Expect it to go away soon, will probably let the car run with the heat on high in the driveway tonight with the doors open. The steering felt normal so far, had some new snow on the roads this morning and lately I didn't notice the sticky steering in the mornings, but almost always in the afternoon, so will keep an eye on how it feels for awhile.

Pretty disappointed that they did not do 3 of the TSB that I requested and complained were happening with the trunk and outside temp reading, but that is for another thread. Also did not like basically getting "told" or strongly requested to fill out the upcoming GM service quality survey with all of the highest ratings. Especially after I was dissatisfied with the service and treatment I received.

The 3 pages from my service work.


----------



## theburro (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear of the dealer troubles you had. But thank you hugely for posting your paperwork.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

No problem, glad I could help. But I would also print off TNT's paperwork as well since they replaced something different on his car. Honestly I don't know if that was part of what they replaced on my car or not...







tntfaguy said:


> I took my car in yesterday. My service manager was familiar with the issue and said GM has an updated fix out which now includes replacing the sensors as well as the power steering gear. I've only driven it home last night and too work this morning. No issues, but like others have said, it was really random anyways so I'll wait awhile before believing it's 'fixed.' I have attached a picture of my ticket for others to use (Skidoo Steve :idiot
> 
> View attachment 65105


----------



## theburro (Apr 7, 2013)

I have both of them printed out now. Hope to update this thread with good news!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> Pretty disappointed that they did not do 3 of the TSB that I requested and complained were happening with the trunk and outside temp reading, but that is for another thread. Also did not like basically getting "told" or strongly requested to fill out the upcoming GM service quality survey with all of the highest ratings. Especially after I was dissatisfied with the service and treatment I received.


If you feel you are affected by those TSBs, I don't see any reason why you wouldn't go back to the service manager and politely tell him that you are not satisfied and will evaluate them based on thier willingnes to make you so. If there's a TSB out there affecting your car and you've come to them complaining of that particular issue, why won't they do the work? If it's because a Tech drove the car and "cannot duplicate the issue", volounteer to take the Tech for a drive and you can demonstrate the issue for them.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> If you feel you are affected by those TSBs, I don't see any reason why you wouldn't go back to the service manager and politely tell him that you are not satisfied and will evaluate them based on thier willingnes to make you so. If there's a TSB out there affecting your car and you've come to them complaining of that particular issue, why won't they do the work? If it's because a Tech drove the car and "cannot duplicate the issue", volounteer to take the Tech for a drive and you can demonstrate the issue for them.


When I asked about getting the TSB done, he said that they have to experience the issue before they will do the work under warranty. Luckily when the service manager drove my car home for the night, he was able to duplicate the sticky steering issue, otherwise they would have done nothing like the first dealer I went to did. With my trunk button randomly not working, it is a guessing game when it will and won't work. They said they tried the button multiple times and it always worked. I would be in that dealership everyday trying to show them it won't work....

Just another example of how dealers treat their customers when I did a quick search for the Trunk 2 shot relay update TSB that they said could not be performed on my car. :question:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/14581-2-shot-trunk-release-2.html#post369274

Even more good times posted in that thread.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/14581-2-shot-trunk-release-7.html#post428889

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/14581-2-shot-trunk-release-7.html#post462274

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/14581-2-shot-trunk-release-7.html#post501281

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/14581-2-shot-trunk-release-8.html#post556033


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

If a customer says something is wrong and there is a TSB out there confirming the issue the dealer should do the work.
It's crap like that which bugs me a lot more than the occasional recall where the work actually gets done.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

steve333 said:


> If a customer says something is wrong and there is a TSB out there confirming the issue the dealer should do the work.
> It's crap like that which bugs me a lot more than the occasional recall where the work actually gets done.


It all depends on the dealer. I walked in told them about my trunk issue, told them I did not currently remember the PI number, while the parts manager and I were talking the Shop manager was listening in and looked up the PI and came over to give it to the parts manager (two shot trunk release is #PI0924). Ordered the parts without me having to even bring my car in and called once parts were in to get the fix. 

Guess where I will keep buying my cars and taking them for service? Not one of the many crappy dealers in my area. All dealers should be as good as mine has been.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello SkidooSteve, 

I am sorry to hear about your dealership visit and steering concern. I would like to reach out to your Chevrolet dealership to look into this further for you. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. I look forward t hearing from you soon. Again, I apologize for your frustration. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## theburro (Apr 7, 2013)

Happy to report the dealership was able to reproduce my steering binding issue on my 2013 and they are diagnosing now. Will report the outcome when I know it.

And I get to tower around town in a 2014 Silverado Crew Cab loaner. I used to have a Sierra, I forgot how giant these things are


----------



## GS340 (Jan 6, 2013)

My 2013 1.4L RS LT 6-speed started doing this about 2 months ago. It's really bad now and I called the service dept and they said they've never heard of the problem. Oh joy... 

I have a feeling i"ll get a call back saying the tech can't duplicate the issue after a short burst around the lot. Been down this road before.


----------



## theburro (Apr 7, 2013)

My service advisor hadn't heard of it before either. As far as my experience, the problem got worse the hotter the car got, and the hotter the ambient temperature. I had told them it needs to be driven for at least 20 to 30 minutes to duplicate it, and it was noted in the paperwork and write-up. Yesterday they couldn't duplicate it, but they promised they would keep it overnight and drive it today (a warmer, sunny day) for longer. They drove it for 35 miles and felt it happen just like I had described to them.

Hopefully your dealer listens and you get a good outcome!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

GS340 said:


> I have a feeling i"ll get a call back saying the tech can't duplicate the issue after a short burst around the lot. Been down this road before.


If you get this as a response you may have to offer your time to take their Tech on a test drive, but detailing the issue and the time it takes to act up may save you this exercise.

Either way, if it gets you a resolution it will be time well spent.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

theburro said:


> Happy to report the dealership was able to reproduce my steering binding issue on my 2013 and they are diagnosing now. Will report the outcome when I know it.
> 
> And I get to tower around town in a 2014 Silverado Crew Cab loaner. I used to have a Sierra, I forgot how giant these things are


Hi theburro,

I'm happy to hear that your steering issue is being looked at. Looking forward to hearing about the outcome!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## rdickson (Mar 31, 2014)

I am new to this forum. I bought a 2013 2LT Cruze with 14.5K miles from CarMax a month ago for driving to and from work (35 miles each way). We live in the mountains of east Tennessee where straight stretches of road are rare. Until last weekend I have had zero problems with the car, and was really starting to love it. This past weekend I drove 1100 miles round trip to eastern Virginia and experienced this sticky steering problem for the first time. I have read only about half the posts in this thread and lots of people have commented on the exact problem I experienced this weekend. I will add my experience with it anyway just as another data point.
I first noticed it after about an hour of diving on my on my long trip. At first I did not realize it was a steering issue because I was not expecting it and the feel through the steering was subtle and not apparent to me. What I did notice first was what seemed like an instability that came out of nowhere. It was like towing a trailer and steering too quickly and then feeing the oscillation that follows. What was going on was I was driving with my brain in autopilot, steering beyond the sticky point without feeling it and then, still on autopilot, correcting back the subsequent overshoot. It didn't take long to actually become aware of the real problem. As described may times by others, it was as if there was a detent at the center point of the steering travel. At a minimum this is very annoying and fatiguing. I knew nothing of the details of the Cruze's power steering, but I started to feel to me like maybe there was a central point of a drive unit that had its lubrication dried out. To test this I exited the interstate into a parking lot to do some stop-to-stop turns of the wheel and then got right back to the highway. The problem seemed to be gone for another 20 miles or so before returning. Toward the end of my driving that day I came to an abrupt traffic jam on a straight section of highway. The problem was still very apparent at 5 MPH, but of course the effect on stability not an issue. I can gently giggle the wheel back and forth through center at a rapid frequency and it will not go into "lock". Let it rest at center a half second and it will.
My stay at my destination was short and the next day I headed back home. The temp was in the upper 30's to low 40's and raining. I drove west five hours without a problem. When the temp rose to about 50, it came back. It got progressively worse as the temp rose to the mid 60's and persisted all the way home.
I have not had the chance to take it in to our local dealer, but will soon. As many people have posted here the same problem, it would seem a common problem, but maybe we are just the lucky few. I hope my local dealer has heard of it, but with all the twisty roads here maybe not. Maybe I should call a dealer in Kansas.

Richard Dickson


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Richard! Too bad it's not on a higher note...



rdickson said:


> ...started to feel to me like maybe there was a central point of a drive unit that had its lubrication dried out.


Pretty much right on. All you can do for now is to try to get your dealer to experience it and if they do, the fix ranges from installing a new steering angle sensor to replacing the rack (most common). Let us know how you make out.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Same problem with my 13' Cruze, waiting for other issues before I take it in. Have 29k on it, and have been happy with it so far. This and coolant smell are only issues I have had, just not bad enough for me to take in yet.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

winks79 said:


> Same problem with my 13' Cruze, waiting for other issues before I take it in. Have 29k on it, and have been happy with it so far. This and coolant smell are only issues I have had, just not bad enough for me to take in yet.


I felt the same way with my '12 Cruze and waited until 35,800 miles. Now trying to get all of the issues taken care of under warranty. The 2nd dealer had my Cruze for a week and got the steering fixed and the HVAC duct box replaced, but didn't fix everything and also made the coolant smell terribly worse. Dropped the car off again last night and letting them try again to make it right. Otherwise I do love the Cruze, and even more so after finally regapping the spark plugs with the info posted on here. Well worth doing some of the fixes yourself. Have the manual transmission fluid coming too and will take care of the notchy shifting.


----------



## tntfaguy (Feb 25, 2014)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> Dealer could not reproduce the issue, so they kept it overnight and the service manager was going to drive it home since he lives 30-40 minutes away, which is almost what my commute home is. The service guy said that GM knows there is a problem, but the dealer can't do a warranty fix until they experience the problem themselves. I asked what is their fix and he said it sounds like the fix that was done to TNT's Cruze recently. I said keep the car until you fix it. So waiting for more updates.





Blue Angel said:


> If you feel you are affected by those TSBs, I don't see any reason why you wouldn't go back to the service manager and politely tell him that you are not satisfied and will evaluate them based on thier willingnes to make you so. If there's a TSB out there affecting your car and you've come to them complaining of that particular issue, why won't they do the work? If it's because a Tech drove the car and "cannot duplicate the issue", volounteer to take the Tech for a drive and you can demonstrate the issue for them.


I feel lucky after reading these posts. I have a good dealer and know the service managers well enough so when I bring something in they do not question it or have to 'reproduce it'. We've been having trouble with my wife's Traverse making a whining sound and they've attempted many times to fix it (replaced steering rack, then pump) and I've had to drive with the tech once, but it's very noticeable. Now they are thinking to replace a pump in the transmission. It's a pain that I have to keep bringing it back, but I'm usually in and out in 15 minutes with a loaner. 



SkidooSteve12 said:


> I felt the same way with my '12 Cruze and waited until 35,800 miles. Now trying to get all of the issues taken care of under warranty. The 2nd dealer had my Cruze for a week and got the steering fixed and the HVAC duct box replaced, but didn't fix everything and also made the coolant smell terribly worse. Dropped the car off again last night and letting them try again to make it right. Otherwise I do love the Cruze, and even more so after finally regapping the spark plugs with the info posted on here. Well worth doing some of the fixes yourself. Have the manual transmission fluid coming too and will take care of the notchy shifting.


I've been pretty happy with my Cruze too, this is the first issue I've had with it. Let me know Steve how that fluid change in the gearbox works, this manual gearbox could definitely use some refinement. 

Also, still no issues with my steering so far, but mostly just daily driving, no longer road trips yet.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Tntfaguy,

I am sorry to hear you are having a concern with your wife's Traverse. If you need any assistance, while at the dealership, please do not hesitate to reach out to us via private message. Be sure to include your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## theburro (Apr 7, 2013)

Update: Service advisor just called and GM is sending a new rack and pinion setup for my car.

Hoping to get my car back soon!


----------



## theburro (Apr 7, 2013)

Got my car back today. They replaced the steering gear (Part # 13423005 SL-N-GEAR), set front toe, and reprogrammed. The manager drove the car for a good 40 miles this morning and said it drove just fine (he was the one who had been able to duplicate the issue). 

Feels great to me so far. Had a quick drive home and no issues.


----------



## tntfaguy (Feb 25, 2014)

I've put several thousand miles on mine and no more steering issues so far. Leaving for a long trip Sunday and will be putting another 1k miles on it. Now I have to figure out why my center brake light is shorting out :dry:


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Just in case it was lost in the 20 something pages, I have not experienced this issue once since the weather warmed up. I would be willing to bet once the weather gets cold again, the issue will come back. I'm sure the replacement parts will "fix" the issue for a while, but really I think the root of the problem is that the cars steering electronics just don't like the cold weather.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The local dealer who services my car (2014 Diesel) looked into my steering issue at my 2nd service (4 months ago), and they reported that they reprogrammed the steering at that time. Since then, I have not experienced this issue again. Temperatures during that span have ranged from 10F-90F. It seems that either the reprogram did the trick or the parts just broke in enough to get past it. I suppose a return to cool temperatures in the fall will verify if this conclusion is correct.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

tntfaguy said:


> Let me know Steve how that fluid change in the gearbox works, this manual gearbox could definitely use some refinement.


Putting AMSOIL Synchromesh in my ECO MT made a world of difference in the shifting.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Just in case it was lost in the 20 something pages, I have not experienced this issue once since the weather warmed up. I would be willing to bet once the weather gets cold again, the issue will come back. I'm sure the replacement parts will "fix" the issue for a while, but really I think the root of the problem is that the cars steering electronics just don't like the cold weather.


So just as I predicted, the steering glitch is back (like clock work once the temps stayed below 40 degrees). I'm due for an oil change here in the next month or so, so I'll bring it up with the dealer again. Is there a particular fix for this? I keep reading that some people are having things replaced and others getting reprogramming done. I'm nearing my 36,000 mile warranty end and would hate to have to pay for this out of pocket.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I just (12/09) received a notice in the mail from GM about the steering issue we all have been talking about. It only took a few years (and the help of this forum I'm sure) for them to recognize this glitch is real and needed to be addressed, but they finally did it. Basically the notice stated that if you have this issue you should call, or bring the car to your dealer so they can address the issue(s). It's clear in the notice that this is NOT a recall and you should NOT bring your car in if you're not experiencing the issue. The notice went on to say that they will honor this repair for 10 years, or 150,000 miles and will reimburse anyone who has had to pay for repairs related to this issue in the past. I'm guessing I'm one of the first to receive this notice because there has been no activity in this thread (or maybe a new one has opened up now), so I figured I would share the good news. Be prepared for A LOT of unprepared dealers though. I called mine this morning to see when I could bring my car in for service and the service guy ran my info thought the computer and NOTHING related to this issue came up. I left the notice at home (I'm currently at work) so I could not see if it gave part numbers, etc. I do know that the notice did not state what is causing the problem though, so I'm very curious to see how this all plays out. I'll be sure to update as I get more information.


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...tter-gm-about-potential-steering-problem.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

plasticplant said:


> It only took a few years (and the help of this forum I'm sure) for them to recognize this glitch is real and needed to be addressed, but they finally did it.


The Chevy Customer Assistance folks (Patsy and crew) actively monitor their assigned forums looking for common issues to feed back to GM's brand quality divisions. Steering, coolant leaks, and battery cables have all been fed back this way. This is in addition to actual warranty repairs.


----------



## Terra Nova (Oct 8, 2014)

I received the recall notice today for my 2012 Cruze. Unless you experience this problem you do not have to take the vehicle in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of you who are thinking about taking your car in be aware there appears to be a nationwide backlog on the steering racks for the 2011-2012 Cruze. Have your dealership confirm they have a rack before you take your car in. The 2013-2014 Cruze only need a software update as they already have the new steering rack.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I received that letter in the mail the other day myself. I do happen to notice that when driving straight for a long time the car almost feels as if the steering is stuck in that one position. Then when I go to move the steering wheel it feels to me as if I make the course correction then the steering catches up. At this point and after 95,000 miles I really do not even notice it anymore. I kinda figured that's just the way the electric variable steering is. I know we have the 10 years / 150,000 mile warranty on it but I have no plans on getting it repaired because it really does not bother me.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I received that letter in the mail the other day myself. I do happen to notice that when driving straight for a long time the car almost feels as if the steering is stuck in that one position. Then when I go to move the steering wheel it feels to me as if I make the course correction then the steering catches up. At this point and after 95,000 miles I really do not even notice it anymore. I kinda figured that's just the way the electric variable steering is. I know we have the 10 years / 150,000 mile warranty on it but I have no plans on getting it repaired because it really does not bother me.


I noticed the issue almost immediately when I first got the car. It seems to do a lot better when the weather was warm, but just as I stated before, as soon as fall got here, the problem was back in spades. Mine does it more often than not now and it really is driving me crazy. I tried getting used to it, but had no luck. Hopefully I can get in this weekend for the software update. I'll be glad to put this issue behind me.


----------



## cdorner90 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have a 2014 cruze i just bought about a week ago. I just drove it 1200 miles and i noticed while driving straight the wheel does feel like it sticks in place. Now im wondering after reading through this page do I need to call the dealer i got it from and they will already know of the issue or are they gonna have to test it forever until they can either make it do the same or not reoccur


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cdorner90 said:


> I have a 2014 cruze i just bought about a week ago. I just drove it 1200 miles and i noticed while driving straight the wheel does feel like it sticks in place. Now im wondering after reading through this page do I need to call the dealer i got it from and they will already know of the issue or are they gonna have to test it forever until they can either make it do the same or not reoccur


Give your dealer a call and mention the extended coverage number on that letter we received.

Hold on, I'll get the number for you.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

cdorner90 said:


> I have a 2014 cruze i just bought about a week ago. I just drove it 1200 miles and i noticed while driving straight the wheel does feel like it sticks in place. Now im wondering after reading through this page do I need to call the dealer i got it from and they will already know of the issue or are they gonna have to test it forever until they can either make it do the same or not reoccur


I just called my dealer and gave them the Special Coverage number (14232). They took it from there. I made my appointment for the 22nd. I can't wait! My guess is that you should not have an issue with the dealer having to duplicate the issue. The "fix" for the 2013-2014s is a simple software update of the power steering control module, so they most likely will not go through the trouble of driving the car all over the place. I was told it could take 15-60 minutes to complete this update, all depending on how fast their internet was running that day.


----------



## cdorner90 (Dec 11, 2014)

awesome thanks for the help hopefully i dont have to pay for anything since the car only has 11500 miles on it. Thanks for your help


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

No problem. This fix is free of charge for 10 years or 150k miles, so don't let the dealer hand you an invoice with anything other than amount owed $0.00.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

just got the letter..havent felt anything in mine yet..


----------



## jopair (Jul 21, 2014)

I just had my 2014 Cruze LTZ RS fixed for the sticking steering problem. Ask them about reprogramming the electroning steering module. Bulletin Document ID#4036174


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Got my letter last week, up here in Canada.


----------

